# Clarkson out - Evans in.......



## davies20

Today is supposedly the day that Clarkson gets told he's being sacked, and the rumour mill is swaying heavily to Chris Evans being his replacement!

I quite like Mr Evans personally, but cant help think he's too 'nice' to fit in with the style of Top Gear!

What's your thoughts?!


----------



## Shiny

Chris Evans? They may as well given the job to Noel Edmonds. 

Shame on you BBC.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I agree, I don't think Chris Evans would fit in to the format, and who's to say that the other two presenters won't quit. I don't think the show will be the same again with out Clarkson. And does Chris Evans know anything about cars?


----------



## davies20

Soul boy 68 said:


> I agree, I don't think Chris Evans would fit in to the format, and who's to say that the other to presenters won't quit. I don't think the show will be the same again with out Clarkson.


Totally agree, I really like chris evans, his morning breakfast show beats that numpty Grimshaw hands down!

BUT, good enough for TopGear, I think not.

I also think the other two will go, one for all & all for one I reckon!


----------



## davies20

Does Chris Evans know about cars?!!

Have you seen his personal collection of Ferraris??!


----------



## ivor

Just because someone buys expensive cars doesn't make them an expert as his cars are more like investment pieces .

I'm not sure how he would fit in with the other two it ,it wouldn't surprise me if the other two quit as they both have separate careers away from top gear


----------



## camerashy

Evans said that he did I not want the job in the Sunday papers, but he would say that wouldn't he.
May would probably eat him alive!!


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> Does Chris Evans know about cars?!!
> 
> Have you seen his personal collection of Ferraris??!


Oops  never new that! It was just an usumption of mine, Ivor made a good point, just because he loves his Ferraris doesn't mean he is an expert on cars, I like drinking most types of wine but I know bugger all about them.


----------



## Marve

Soul boy 68 said:


> And does Chris Evans know anything about cars?


It is very well known that Chris Evans is massively passionate about cars. If you have ever listened to him, you will know he has masses of knowledge.

I think he would actually be a very good fit for the show, he is a very experienced host on both TV and radio who has matured since his wild Big Breakfast TFI days. He is funny, articulate, educated and pretty much exactly what the BBC need from a TV presenter for this format of show. In fact, I probably couldn't think of a better person for the job.


----------



## davies20

Soul boy 68 said:


> Oops  never new that! It was just an usumption of mine, Ivor made a good point, just because he loves his Ferraris doesn't mean he is an expert on cars, I like drinking most types of wine but I know bugger all about them.


hahah! he loves his cars - he organises a car show - 'Carfest' I think its called?



Marve said:


> It is very well known that Chris Evans is massively passionate about cars. If you have ever listened to him, you will know he has masses of knowledge.
> 
> I think he would actually be a very good fit for the show, he is a very experienced host on both TV and radio who has matured since his wild Big Breakfast TFI days. He is funny, articulate, educated and pretty much exactly what the BBC need from a TV presenter for this format of show. In fact, I probably couldn't think of a better person for the job.


I agree & disagree here. I AGREE he's exactly all you mention above, knowledge, mature, and his humour is pretty good!!

BUT - he doesn't fit with the current Style, if you bring Evans in, the other two would defo have to be out!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Marve said:


> It is very well known that Chris Evans is massively passionate about cars. If you have ever listened to him, you will know he has masses of knowledge.
> 
> I think he would actually be a very good fit for the show, he is a very experienced host on both TV and radio who has matured since his wild Big Breakfast TFI days. He is funny, articulate, educated and pretty much exactly what the BBC need from a TV presenter for this format of show. In fact, I probably couldn't think of a better person for the job.


I guess we will have to wait and see if he does get the job and how Top Gear fans the world over react to the news, I still think the show won't be the same again without Clarkson, he is Mr Top Gear IMO.


----------



## Marve

davies20 said:


> BUT - he doesn't fit with the current Style, if you bring Evans in, the other two would defo have to be out!


I meant more the format of the show, not necessarily alongside James May and Richard Hammond. I mean, they are only there as Clarkson's supporting cast anyway. A complete clean out could be good.


----------



## davies20

Marve said:


> I meant more the format of the show, not necessarily alongside James May and Richard Hammond. I mean, they are only there as Clarkson's supporting cast anyway. A complete clean out could be good.


yeah I get you - for as a BBC Presenter, he's spot on.

As mentioned we will just have to wait & see!

They reckon Clarkson will be going over to Netflix? Not sure on what to appear on?


----------



## Kerr

It's just hard to imagine TG without Clarkson. 

That said Evans could do a good job. He's a proper petrolhead, can present well with the usual TG banter, he's also very popular. He'd draw in a lot of people.


----------



## Demetrios72

Chris Evans can afford nice cars, but IMO does not know how to drive them


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

About time he goes, he's had way too many second chances.

Ok, he will be a loss to Top Gear but he isn't above anyone and he can't expect to have no consequences to attacking someone.

Never liked him, so good riddance I say.


----------



## Kerr

Demetri said:


> Chris Evans can afford nice cars, but IMO does not know how to drive them


Evans can drive.

He was over 2 seconds faster than Clarkson around the TG track.


----------



## MDC250

Reality is there are so few decent car shows out there people will I suspect watch whatever format the BBC puts out and eventually not really care who presents.

TG as we know it will not continue and it will be completely different.

I hope Jezza, Captain Slow and Hamster go on to make more TV together they are TV gold


----------



## davies20

Kerr said:


> Evans can drive.
> 
> He was over 2 seconds faster than Clarkson around the TG track.


REALLY?!

I did not know that!


----------



## Cookies

I'm not sure. Without Clarkson, Top Gear will never be the same. It's a sad day for us motoring enthusiasts if he's told to gtfo. 

Cooks


----------



## Demetrios72

Kerr said:


> Evans can drive.
> 
> He was over 2 seconds faster than Clarkson around the TG track.


Given the coaching on a track with no other drivers i'm sure a few of us on here can get a pretty good times too

I've seen him drive , he is a total t**t on the road.

4am on the road going to work in the winter about -4 degrees, i'm driving to work , some muppett in a silver california roof down and wearing a parker coat with his hood up. Cutting lorry drivers and then cutting me up.
Got to the lights and low and behold Mr Evans called him a few ***** and then gave him the finger, the ugly git!!

Purely my views and opinions of course


----------



## davies20

MDC250 said:


> Reality is there are so few decent car shows out there people will I suspect watch whatever format the BBC puts out and eventually not really care who presents.
> 
> TG as we know it will not continue and it will be completely different.
> 
> *I hope Jezza, Captain Slow and Hamster go on to make more TV together they are TV gold*


I think they'd be even better on a Channel where they are not as constricted, as lets be fair the BBC bar is still quite a politically correct channel.

Put them on C4 or sky etc, unrestricted and they'd be brilliant!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Demetri said:


> 4am on the road going to work in the winter about -4 degrees, i'm driving to work , some muppett in a silver california roof down and wearing a parker coat with his hood up. Cutting lorry drivers and then cutting me up.
> Got to the lights and low and behold Mr Evans called him a few ***** and then gave him the finger, the ugly git!!


Did his 'carrot top' not give it away either? :lol:


----------



## davies20

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Did his 'carrot top' not give it away either? :lol:


he had his hood on!


----------



## Demetrios72

davies20 said:


> he had his hood on!


When I nioticed it was him at the lights I called him an ugly ginger ***T :lol:

I was soooo happy I did that honeslty it was classic to see the look on his face!!! brilliant


----------



## Kirkyworld

A sad day for me I love the current TG line up, JC is a silly boy for throwing it all away and I personally don't like Chris tbh, but then I still listen to Radio 1 so what do I know lol


----------



## Demetrios72

I was a perfect line up for that show if you asked me, they complemented each other perfectly


----------



## davies20

Demetri said:


> I was a perfect line up for that show if you asked me, they complemented each other perfectly


Who ever they bring in is going to have big boots to fill if they keep the current line up!


----------



## trv8

Demetri said:


> When I nioticed it was him at the lights I called him an ugly ginger ***T :lol:
> 
> I was soooo happy I did that honeslty it was classic to see the look on his face!!! brilliant


WOW.....I bet your mates were soooo impressed too when you told them of your little escapade :lol:.


----------



## Demetrios72

trv8 said:


> WOW.....I bet your mates were soooo impressed too when you told them of your little escapade :lol:.


When I told the lads at the garage they were in stiches :lol:
You had to be there!


----------



## Doc943

Personally I don't like either and hope TG can get back to a focus on the cars rather than the presenters.


----------



## Demetrios72

davies20 said:


> Who ever they bring in is going to have big boots to fill if they keep the current line up!


+1 :thumb:

Not wrong there


----------



## Demetrios72

Doc943 said:


> Personally I don't like either and hope TG can get back to a focus on the cars rather than the presenters.


That's probably going to be the fun part


----------



## Sicskate

Straight from the horses mouth, Chris Evans is 100% not doing TG. 

They have been talking about it on R2.


----------



## MDC250

davies20 said:


> I think they'd be even better on a Channel where they are not as constricted, as lets be fair the BBC bar is still quite a politically correct channel.
> 
> Put them on C4 or sky etc, unrestricted and they'd be brilliant!


Between them they have enough personal finance to set up to go it alone and they would have no trouble getting backers if they didn't want to use their own money. They are collectively a TV goldmine.


----------



## muzzer

This is all supposition, the bbc have said they have not made any decision on him yet. However, if he does go then there will be no Top Gear as it is now, may and hammond have said they wont do the show without him.


----------



## davies20

Of course its supposition! 

Please do not make any irrational decisions based on my assumptions!


----------



## Shiny

**BBC News Flash - Top Gear replacement confirmed**










....not really!


----------



## stuartr

I think a radical change of presenter and I nominate:-


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Or Esther McVey, Stuartr.


----------



## Kimo

Chris said on radio this morning that he will never ever be taking over


----------



## Grommit

Jamiraquai Would be awesome as the replacement. He can shuffle about and dance aboot haha.

As much as Jezza has been a staple part of Top Gear, he really is a c*nt ! If anyone else acted like him in a job, you would be sacked on the spot. No person is bigger than the job he / she does.

Take a seat JC and let some new blood in.....


----------



## harrylall

Johnny Vaughan big breakfast fame, would be good hes funny. Not sure if he know much about cars.

Clarkson is top gear, without him it won't be the same, but maybe it's is time to give TG a revamp and get in some new presenters, possibly a new format and give it a try. It may take a season or two to get used to it, but if it's as good as the current series, I am sure allot of people will watch it.

Clarkson is a HARDWORK, but he makes TG, the other two are just PROPS lol.

We'll just have to wait and see what happens !!!


----------



## davies20

harrylall said:


> Johnny Vaughan big breakfast fame, would be good hes funny. Not sure if he know much about cars.
> 
> Clarkson is top gear, without him it won't be the same, but maybe it's is time to give TG a revamp and get in some new presenters, possibly a new format and give it a try. It may take a season or two to get used to it, but if it's as good as the current series, I am sure allot of people will watch it.
> 
> Clarkson is a HARDWORK, but he makes TG, the other two are just PROPS lol.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see what happens !!!


exactly! lets be fair, the whole programme is based around Clarkson.

It'll be refreshing to see topgear be something new & hopefully exciting rather than trying to fit in around clarksons edgy humour! which for the record I'm a fan of!


----------



## MA3RC

Grommit said:


> Jamiraquai Would be awesome as the replacement. He can shuffle about and dance aboot haha.
> 
> As much as Jezza has been a staple part of Top Gear, he really is a c*nt ! If anyone else acted like him in a job, you would be sacked on the spot. No person is bigger than the job he / she does.
> 
> Take a seat JC and let some new blood in.....


I couldn't agree more! Well kinda  I dislike Jamiraquai with a passion. Just looking at him winds me up :lol:

But I love Clarkson for his years of work on Top Gear and find him a genuinely funny man. But he has been known to act like a c**k in the past and has just shown it again this time around. Quite rightly like you say he is not bigger than the show etc and no one else would even be suspended for what he has done. It would be a straight sacking! All these stupid petitions to bring him back as well. The BBC would be absolute mugs to bring him back. He needs to be brought down a few pegs me thinks


----------



## percymon

BBC will probably reformat it into some victorian period motoring programme since thats all they seem interested in these days - at least May won;t need much of a new wardrobe to look correct in a model T.

Its difficult to see where they can go with the format now..

5th Gear do some car reviews (exec sallons, hot hatches in the main) and consumer reports (fuel quality, servicing, used buying etc)
Discovery Channel seem to have things covered when it comes to manufacturer specific episodes (building a McLaren, inside Rolls Royce etc).
Numerous TV series on buying, repairing/modding and reselling

The only thing unique other than the banter and humour was TGs challenges (polar, vietnam specials, coast to coast overnight etc etc)


----------



## R7KY D

I don't really care who gets the job , It just won't be the same , Last series was a bit off but this series was 10 fold improvement and whether you like Jezza or not he is Top Gear imo , So I won't be watching it 

One thing that did make me laugh was what the Director General said "that such behavior could not be tolerated at the BBC" Shame he wasn't DG in the 70's he'd have a bit more than a punch up to sort out back then


----------



## stuartr

I think that TG is bigger than the 3 who currently host it, bit like Man Utd when Ferguson said the club was bigger than any one player.
The 3 can't carry on forever and at some stage they would need to be replaced, I just hope that the BBC don't drop the program since it is so popular


----------



## davies20

stuartr said:


> I think that TG is bigger than the 3 who currently host it, bit like Man Utd when Ferguson said the club was bigger than any one player.
> The 3 can't carry on forever and at some stage they would need to be replaced, I just hope that the BBC don't drop the program since it is so popular


Agreed. I didn't realise the 3 of them have been presenting the show since 2003! No matter what happens it definitely needs a change


----------



## Shug

Its been commented (by tories who are mates with Murdoch) that the BBC should focus on things that are not covered by commercial tv.
In short, all the crap no-one wants to watch.


----------



## SBM

Grommit said:


> Jamiraquai Would be awesome as the replacement. He can shuffle about and dance aboot haha.
> 
> As much as Jezza has been a staple part of Top Gear, he really is a c*nt ! If anyone else acted like him in a job, you would be sacked on the spot. No person is bigger than the job he / she does.
> 
> Take a seat JC and let some new blood in.....


Oh Jeez no not JK. :doublesho He's a complete no no.
I think best would be somebody entirely new, not a celebrity..

I wish Harry Metcalfe - "Harry's Garage" on YT would be awesome


----------



## Naddy37

If he does get the sack, then good riddance. He needs to learn to engage his brain before he opens his gob.

Classic example, he's currently suspended, but still finds time to slag off the BBC!!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

neilos said:


> If he does get the sack, then good riddance. He needs to learn to engage his brain before he opens his gob.
> 
> Classic example, he's currently suspended, but still finds time to slag off the BBC!!


I would say that's evidence enough that he doesn't want his job back, the way the BBC is run I certainly wouldn't want to be associated with them.

If he's got any sense he'll write a column on exactly what he thinks of the BBC and it's dirty secrets, I would happily pay to read that.

And if the BBC decide to carry on with TG they'll have to reinvent it like Clarkson and Wilman did in 2002, the current format just won't work with new presenters. It not only wouldn't be the same, with the BBC in full control it'll just be a beige shadow of what it used to be.


----------



## percymon

JC dropped by the BBC


----------



## muzzer

So goodbye Top Gear then and i suspect goodbye to TG magazine too. Be intersting to see what the other two regarding their contract now.


----------



## percymon

All up for renewal at end of the month so won't be long before we know whether hamster and the bentley boy continue with it.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

percymon said:


> All up for renewal at end of the month so won't be long before we know whether hamster and the bentley boy continue with it.


They've already said they won't do the show without him so I doubt they'll be renewing.


----------



## davies20

Blimey - He has gone!


----------



## Crafoo

You simply can't go round hitting folk, especially for something as ridiculous as not having any dinner laid on.

The beeb only had one choice imo and I'm kind of glad they binned him.

I really like Clarkson's style of reviewing cars and would sit and watch that stuff all day, but when the show descended into 3 men pillocking about for an hour I really just lost interest.

I'd imagine the show will probably start it's decline from here on, they'll probably go through a bunch of presenters trying to find that sweet spot they had with this trio, but my money says nothing will work and the ratings will plummet until it disappears completely, or it ends up being picked up by another network.


----------



## GleemSpray

harrylall said:


> Johnny Vaughan big breakfast fame, would be good hes funny. Not sure if he know much about cars.
> 
> Clarkson is top gear, without him it won't be the same, but maybe it's is time to give TG a revamp and get in some new presenters, possibly a new format and give it a try. It may take a season or two to get used to it, but if it's as good as the current series, I am sure allot of people will watch it.
> 
> Clarkson is a HARDWORK, but he makes TG, the other two are just PROPS lol.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see what happens !!!


Johnny Vaughn is a complete petrol head. Saw him being interviewed once (might even have been on TG ?) and he was saying his uncle or grandad was a leading light at Jaguar in the 60's - one of the designers or chief engineers.

He seemed totally enthusiastic about cars, as I recall.

He's also a gobby tw*t - so a perfect replacement for JC :lol::lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

muzzer42 said:


> So goodbye Top Gear then and i suspect goodbye to TG magazine too. Be intersting to see what the other two regarding their contract now.


What will be interesting is to see what contractual obligations the other two put their signatures to.

They might not have the luxury of being able to simply walk away, just because the BBC is changing one of the three presenters.


----------



## rob750

Clarkson to Sky . Public license payer lose yet again so that BBC fat cat execs can travel in taxis Expect BBc to request license fees to rise 

Out of Touch..... not on this planet decision


----------



## rob750

At least we still have the reruns on DAVE


----------



## bradleymarky

Who would you like to see present TG......Top 3.

1. Johnny vegas (no driving licence)
2. Vicky henderson butler.
3. Johnathon woss (i`m not stuck on him but would be a laugh)


----------



## SBM

rob750 said:


> Clarkson to Sky . Public license payer lose yet again so that BBC fat cat execs can travel in taxis Expect BBc to request license fees to rise
> 
> Out of Touch..... not on this planet decision


The separate license fee is disappearing - but will be recovered in some other way - which amounts to the same thing - even worse most likely.


----------



## AeroHot

Knew it was too good to be true that there was more than 6-7 episodes this series... Clarkson's just done this to save doing the extra few :tumbleweed:

Who will replace him is a pointless question imo, looks like they want to stay as a trio(going by a short clip of a doorstep May response to Jeremy's sacking interview). 

The world has gone nuts. The episode with the 3 saloons(190e, cossie and hamsters deathtrap M3) was on the other day. Had to laugh at the bit with the oompah band and Clarkson flashed a Winston Churchill and '66 book and realised there was no mobs of angry Germans pelting the cars with rocks baying for blood.

And finally...

The fracas was actually because the producer asked Jeremy to stop power sliding/drifting every f*ckin car... the ridiculous amount in f-type got him wound up, when Jezza jumped in the Eagle gt and started it again the producer had had enough and pulled him up about it.

So that's where the three of them are going, off to Sky to make 'Power sliding the a*se out of it'.


----------



## Demetrios72

How about "THE STIG" :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Glad he got the boot..........delighted actually.

:thumb:


----------



## chongo

How about Jay Kay.?


----------



## B17BLG

VW Golf-Fan said:


> About time he goes, he's had way too many second chances.
> 
> Ok, he will be a loss to Top Gear but he isn't above anyone and he can't expect to have no consequences to attacking someone.
> 
> Never liked him, so good riddance I say.


Hmmm I get the impression your happy he has gone.

I swear you've copied and pasted this post into every thread.

He probably has better taste in women than you mind.....


----------



## nilitara

Glad he's gone! Lost interest years ago, Clarkson thought he was bigger than the show. It went from being a half decent car show to the Mr Clarkson and his minions amusing their selves on stupid so called motor relegated pranks.

Hats of to the BBC for upsetting the millions who wanted him reinstated. At the end of the day if Joe Public had assaulted a fellow colleague they'd be up on a criminal assault charge, so long Mr Clarkson!!!

I may start watching it again now that moron is gone


----------



## Phssll

Bring back tiff :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

It's not about who's going to replace the 3 of them, it's who's going to sign them up for their channel.

Sky would be fav's as they have bags of cash to throw about after charging us all stupid amounts to have a Sky Contract.

I don't think the BBC will continue with it as they know it'll be a disaster. Chris Evans has said already today the rumour mill is complete fabrication and to confirm that, he has categorically said he doesn't want the job and wouldn't take it.

It's a poison chalice for anyone taking it if the BBC do resurrect it.

As for JC, splitting a colleagues lip in a so called 'fracas' is a sackable offence no matter who you are or where you work. He's over stepped the mark and his fans need to actually see that what he did was actually wrong and stop saying that the BBC were wrong in sacking him.


----------



## S63

nbray67 said:


> As for JC, splitting a colleagues lip in a so called 'fracas' is a sackable offence no matter who you are or where you work. He's over stepped the mark and his fans need to actually see that what he did was actually wrong and stop saying that the BBC were wrong in sacking him.


I said in the other thread Neil (now closed) that JC hasn't infact been sacked. At the end of the month in a few days time his contract will not be renewed, some will say there's no difference but there is.


----------



## nilitara

Keep seeing Guy Martin been touted as a favourite to replace JC, wouldn't be a bad choice imo!


----------



## davies20

Guy martin would be cool!
Not the best man for the jib though


----------



## Cookies

I'll miss him. 

I do agree that he overstepped the mark. I just don't think the BBC will be able to find someone else who actually really loves cars as much as he does. That's the bit I'll miss. 

I'll also miss the fact that he was a very loud voice for us motoring enthusiasts, standing up for us publicly in such a powerful media vehicle (excuse the pun) when many other voices are advocating bus lanes and cycle paths etc etc 

As I said, I'll miss him from Top Gear. 

Cooks


----------



## Toto

My choice 
Evans 
Tiff
Penny Mallory 
Hammond what a prat .


----------



## Cookies

Guy Martin would be brilliant at the A-Team/McGyver type challenges. 

Alongside Steve Coogan and Aaron Paul. 

Cooks.


----------



## rottie

I see us licence payers don't get a say


----------



## Alex jb

BBC had to take the line they did, but like Cooks said, he was passionate about cars and this is a loss if its gone from TV


----------



## Johnr32

They should get Rebecca Jackson from 'I want that car'...that would be awesome to watch


----------



## Franzpan

Johnr32 said:


> They should get Rebecca Jackson from 'I want that car'...that would be awesome to watch


YES!!!!! And her other mate from carbuyer.com and Chris Evans.


----------



## beetie

Guy martin isn't right for the show imo, he's best at Fred dibnah style programmes.
Chris harris would be my choice, he was on the new 5th gear last night messing about with tiff. Plus all his videos on YouTube are very good


----------



## BarryConners

Chris evens would be a awesome replacement, or maybe johnny vaughn  whatever happened to him? lol


----------



## nicks16v

Let the other two take the post they are both funny in their own right if not as good as Clarkson, and let Harris be the unmasked Stig.... Oops did i just say something I should not have said ? lol


----------



## S63

to add a dynamic to the show have one of the three showing a total disinterest in cars but will do as he is told........Karl Pilkington.


----------



## RPC

S63 said:


> to add a dynamic to the show have one of the three showing a total disinterest in cars but will do as he is told........Karl Pilkington.


Thats an absoloutely awesome idea, imagine how great that would be!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

BarryConners said:


> Chris evens would be a awesome replacement, or maybe *johnny vaughn  whatever happened to him?* lol


 He's on Talksport saturday mornings.


----------



## James_R

Evans would be as annoying on TV as he is (already is on the TV) and on the radio.
Nice to have a car nut on, but I think he is a bit of a show off.
Look at me and my £million Ferraris.

Just have Hammond & May, and like the Fifth gear format, a guest tester/contributor from the motorsport world.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Exactly what he said. If Chris Evans gets the job, I'll not be watching the show....ever....again. :wall:


----------



## Pip66

Johnr32 said:


> They should get Rebecca Jackson from 'I want that car'...that would be awesome to watch


Co hosted with Suzi Perry.


----------



## muzzer

RPC said:


> Thats an absoloutely awesome idea, imagine how great that would be!


I must be in the minority here but that to me would be the worst thing they could do. He isn't funny and would ruin the show in minutes.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

muzzer42 said:


> I must be in the minority here but that to me would be the worst thing they could do. He isn't funny and would ruin the show in minutes.


I'm with you on that one


----------



## davies20

Pretty sure Evans isn't up for this either now, the other speculation is Guy Martin....

But who is YOUR money on!?


----------



## smegal

I like watching Guy Martin, but he wouldn't be a good fit on top gear. From reading his autobiography, it suggests that he doesn't play nicely with others, so it'd be a disaster.


----------



## Shug

Seems who ever gets linked with the job gets a torrent of abuse and death threats on twitter. 
Its a damning indictment of the moron level in this country.


----------



## muzzer

smegal said:


> I like watching Guy Martin, but he wouldn't be a good fit on top gear. From reading his autobiography, it suggests that he doesn't play nicely with others, so it'd be a disaster.


I like Guy Martin a lot but totally agree with this and other posts that say he isnt the right fit for the role, having to share would not be his thing i suspect. Besides i seem to recall he has a contract with channel four. What about an ex racing driver, someone with a bit of character....say John Cleland or Steve Soper. Or what about Matt Neal?


----------



## davies20

a quick google gave me this...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/top-gear-philip-glenister-replace-5504979

Philip Glenister! Don't know what it is, but I'm not a fan!


----------



## davies20

muzzer42 said:


> I like Guy Martin a lot but totally agree with this and other posts that say he isnt the right fit for the role, having to share would not be his thing i suspect. Besides i seem to recall he has a contract with channel four. What about an ex racing driver, someone with a bit of character....say John Cleland or Steve Soper. Or what about *Matt Neal*?


You my friend are a genius!

Matt Neal would be superb!


----------



## muzzer

davies20 said:


> You my friend are a genius!
> 
> Matt Neal would be superb!


At last!!! Someone finally recognises my greatness :lol:

I do however think he would be a perfect fit for the show


----------



## J306TD

I can't see the bbc bringing it back. As I don't think it will be such a hit


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> I can't see the bbc bringing it back. As I don't think it will be such a hit


I dont think they can afford not to, it was a massive success for them and they badly need it back


----------

